# Muscle bike identification



## marius.suiram (Dec 19, 2017)

Interested what bike is this?


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 19, 2017)

AMF The Fast One or Flying Wedge.
STP's CEO Andy Granatelli endorsed this bike.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 19, 2017)

https://www.google.com/search?clien...1j33i160k1.0.aRCwBmpwpIQ#imgrc=nraCfrnm2QV9KM:


----------



## marius.suiram (Dec 19, 2017)

stingrayjoe said:


> https://www.google.com/search?clien...1j33i160k1.0.aRCwBmpwpIQ#imgrc=nraCfrnm2QV9KM:




Thanks, Any idea of the value?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 19, 2017)

marius.suiram said:


> Thanks, Any idea of the value?



Looks pretty rough...and a few more pictures would be very helpful.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 20, 2017)

marius.suiram said:


> Thanks, Any idea of the value?




Here’s a real nice one that sold recently.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1969-western-flyer-the-fast-one-single-speed.121870/


----------

